# Latitude evening brunch



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Has anyone been to this? Is it any good? Also, I'm looking for a Friday evening brunch not Thurs - does anyone know what night this is on as Time Out isn't clear? If this is on a Thurs can anyone recommend a good Fri eve brunch? Don't mind if it's on the expensive side. Thanks 

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/features/35367-latitude-live-brunch#.UYaOkmthiSM


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Try the address downtown for evening brunch 


Lattitude is ok not great 

Saffron is also good but food only packages i believe


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for that. Are these all fri eve brunches?


----------



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

There is one at Media One hotel too but the last time I went they ran out of vodka!


----------



## Juu (Jan 22, 2013)

You should try the Surf & Turf at IBN Battuta, "Mistral Restaurant". 250 AED (50% discount with the Entertainers) for alchohol package (wine, beer, Chilean sparkling, etc...), with a nice selection of seafood and meat to grill.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Latitude is open for brunch every evening and if you have one of the entertainer vouchers it's pretty good value. We've been there twice and there's a good selection of food, however alcohol is not included and not cheap.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Ickle_Em said:


> Has anyone been to this? Is it any good? Also, I'm looking for a Friday evening brunch not Thurs - does anyone know what night this is on as Time Out isn't clear? If this is on a Thurs can anyone recommend a good Fri eve brunch? Don't mind if it's on the expensive side. Thanks
> 
> http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/features/35367-latitude-live-brunch#.UYaOkmthiSM


I like Sloanes at Grosvenor House


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Latitude is open for brunch every evening and if you have one of the entertainer vouchers it's pretty good value. We've been there twice and there's a good selection of food, however alcohol is not included and not cheap.


Just called and it doesn't do a fri eve brunch cos there's a day one


----------

